

Svpply registration is open. - kylebragger
http://blog.zachklein.com/post/1471236879/svpply-com-a-project-of-mine-called-svpply-just

======
torme
This is a very cool idea, with a lot of potential.

I have a few design suggestions to toss your way.

1\. I mentioned this in another thread the other day, but I would drop the
moving links that appear when you hover over. Moving navigation almost always
is a bad idea, in my opinion. It is difficult to accurately click on what you
want, especially on smaller images. On top of that, it seems to behave
inconsistently. Sometimes when I mouse over they don't appear, sometimes they
do.

2\. On the same lines, the popup has a big plus sign on it, that briefly turns
to a minus sign, before redirect me to the signup page. Clicking on the image
still brings me to a view of the product, so whats the purpose of that button?

3\. Check all/Uncheck all buttons for the filters.

Other than that, I think the design is pretty nice. As you stated, the store
design layout feels very clean and I like that the view of products is kept
simple. Good luck!

------
signal
This would be huge cash if you affiliate-linked everything to similar products
on Amazon. Are you doing that?

~~~
signal
Eventually, I mean.

------
gawker
It's a very interesting idea for sure and definitely something that I think
might take off! Good luck!

------
malbiniak
From a user perspective, I find it pretty useful. Any hints about revenue
model behind it?

Good luck handling the grand opening onslaught.

------
YuriNiyazov
How do you pronounce the name?

~~~
blehn
like "supply"

